# Keeping one eye closed?



## Courtney (Jan 27, 2009)

I noticed today that Jasper has been keeping his left eye closed for the most part. He can and does open it at some times (He will open if he hears a noise he does/doesnt like, or randomly), but it closes again after a minute or so. From what i see, there is no discharge around his eye (or his nose). He is showing no other symptoms. He is very active, doesnt hang out on the floor. His poop looks normal, and i know he is eating normally. (He went to the vet about 4 days ago to get his wings clipped, weight was about the same.) Could my boy be sick?  Or is it possible he bumped/scratched his eye? Thanks for any advice, i'm really worried about my boy. If he got sick i have no idea what i would do. 

EDIT: Hm, now that i have food, both eyes are wiiiddeee open. 
EDIT2: He has them both open today. Maybe it was just a random thing. =\


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Mabey he got a bit of feather dust in his eye and it is now gone


----------



## Courtney (Jan 27, 2009)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Mabey he got a bit of feather dust in his eye and it is now gone


 I'm thinking it must have been something like that, since its absolutely fine today. Such a paranoid mother i am. :blush: I'll be keeping a close eye on him, though.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

He could of accidentally scratched it, that or like Spike said, something got in his eye and irritated it.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

When they're relaxing and just hanging out it's normal for them to keep one eye open. The eye towards you is closed if they trust you and the eye towards everything else is open...Is he doing that only when he's just sitting there resting or even during play?


----------

